# Mayo Riding an Orca??



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

The Orbea Orca and Opal are two rides I am strongly considering. I have test ridden an Orca and if felt fantastic but have yet to try the Opal. Most people talk about the increased stiffness of the Opal compared to the Orca however the Orca felt pretty stiff and very compliant vertically. 

I was very surprised to see Iban Mayo on the Orca in the Dauphine' http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2.../dauphinelibere06/dauphinelibere066/Par796008

I am confused about what rider type the Opal was designed for. I have recieved differing opinions from 3 of thier sales reps at the Sea Otter Cycling Classic and also from LBS. One sales rep said the Opal is designed for crit riders and the other 2 said yeah but also for the serious racers looking for the ultimate in stiffness. I told them I am a Cat 2 racer who enjoys hilly road races and stage races and again their recomendations were split on which bike is best suited for me. It seems even their own company has not solidifed the placement of the Opal and Orca....

If Iban Mayo is riding the Orca to a mountain top victory it seems that this bike is plenty stiff for climbing and also the increased veritcal complianc adds for longer rides and possibly less fatigue...

Anyone want to provide their .02 cents on this subject.......or real life feedback....


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

How big are you? The Opal was also designed with larger riders in mind who desire more stiffness; if you're the same size as a guy like Mayo, then the Orca is probably plenty stiff for you. If you're a bit bigger and put out a hell of a lot of watts, then the Opal is probably a better choice. Since you're a pretty good bike rider, your best option is to test the Opal and make the choice yourself.


----------



## offthefront66 (Apr 9, 2006)

I am 5'11" and weigh 162 lbs......so bigger than Mayo but not too large. I look forward to testing the Opal though in the next couple of weeks....


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Opal Feedback*

Offthefront66 - I just picked up my Opal on Friday and took it out on two rides this weekend (about 30 miles each). Both these rides had varying terrain with at least one hill. I did not think this bike was too stiff.

Before I decided, I was considering the Orca, Opal, Look 585 and Scott. I test road both the Orca and the Opal at the LBS and I selected the Opal. It was $200 less than the Orca and you save a couple of grams in weight.

I am not a racer and I am vertically challenged, so I ride a size 48. I can mow climb some hills around my house a little faster than on my 5 year old, Record equiped Litespeed Tuscany.
I consider myself a good bike handler and the Opal will go where you point it, especially on descents.
You should test ride both bikes as my LBS had me do. Their shop has a 3 mile test loop around their shop (they are in a commerical area) with varying terrain.
Good luck!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*an opinion on just the Orca*

Hi, I've not been on an Opal, but I have raced my Orca. I used it in a few mountain races last season and I have to say it is quite good. I am pretty big, about 165 this season and 6'1". I didn't find it too soft or too whippy, and believe me, I know what that feels like since I once had a Merlin Extra light in 61 cm.. I used the Orca (just had room in the old Beetle for one bike and all my wheels, etc) in an omnium last fall, four races and four different disciplines. Have to say it wasn't great as a TT ride with it's tall headset and it's large side profile..Sidewinds really push it around with all that area in profile. It was real windy, but I was on low profile wheels and I felt almost like I was riding a disc. anyway. In the crit, it was not that great either, though once you got round the corners it accelerated as well as any bike I've raced. It had an odd little side-hop on hard cornering, only at the back, but every lap, it jumped sideways on one corner.in particular. It never pitched me off, like it felt like it wanted to, but it took some "getting used to" on that particular course. On the hillclimb and the road stage, that is where the Orca shone. It is light and the front end is quite stiff. So, out of the saddle climbing, which I usually keep to a minimum, it feels particularly competant..And on mountain stages and longer road events, it IS exceptional. Easy to ride, no-brainer..Very very stable on descents and takes sweepers like they aren't there. You can simply forget about "bike handling" and concentrate on other things when on a road course.
So, perhaps that is why Mayo was on one in the mountains and why the reps tell you the Opal is better as a crit bike. I've gone back to my DeRosa Dual (aluminum triangle, carbon front and back) as my main race bike, especially for crits and for climbs. If I didn't have a DeRosa King that I just love, I would use the Orca for all the longer road stages, but I use the King for those.(because it fits me perfectly and I am very used to it).The Orca seems like a very good all around bike, but probably a bit imprecise for crits..40mph hands-off descents are no problem on the Orca and it is very comfortable, all day long..light, too and quite handsome.
Don Hanson


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Mayo is a tiny little squid that makes for a perfect fit on the orca. Also, I know for a fact that Mayo is riding the Orca still because he is the only rider in the world that has a custom Orca. Orbea does this for NO ONE! Everyone else sponsored in the euro pro peloton is riding Opal or Arin except for Mayo


----------



## Pukken (Jan 21, 2006)

*Opal introdused in The Giro*

Mayo is riding the Orca, but Euskaltel riders also jused Opal in the Giro: 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/giro06/index.php?id=giro062/_TM_7716

Same bike used in Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré:
https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/...6/jun06/dauphinelibere06/dauphinelibere064/35

This is fore sure an Opal with new painting. I know because i found this Opal at:
https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/glorycycles/sramrevbike.jpg . Same bike as Euskaltel but blue painting. Maybe the 2007 Opal?:thumbsup:


----------



## outunderstars (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, That last photo is the 2007 Opal with Force group.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

>>>Mayo is a tiny little squid that makes for a perfect fit on the orca. <<<<

Iban is not little squid, he's 5'9" (not small), but feather weight, he rides the smallest frame he can get away with, I think is 49 size. You can tell by the pic of him in this thread that this size puts him in a very aero, long seatpost position. He's "young' and a racer (gets paid for it) so he can take it. I personally wouldn't be able to hold a position that aggressive, I rather have more comfort than anything else.

Corsaire


----------

